# Treats



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I switched Haylee to Natural Balance and she's loving it....although the pieces look big to me. 

I'd like to make up some cookies or snacks for her .....I'd like to give her something crunchie to help with keeping her teeth clean....any recipes out there???

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I googled "dog treat recipes" and came up with tons of options. The ones I ended up making for Josie's birthday party were Simple Simon's dog biscuits. They only have four ingredients and they came out fantastic. All the dogs loved them! I used cookie cutters for some of them (tiny cookie cutters) and cut the rest into diamonds with a pizza cutter, which was much faster.

Hope this helps!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had a website bookmarked with tons of really great recipes but stupid me, I deleted it. If I run across it I'll let you know. You can google dog treat recipes and get lots of sites to come up.


----------

